# Keg Pressure



## [email protected] (29/3/08)

Hey Guys,
I just finished my first beer since getting back into brewing, popped it into the keg and put the pressure up to ~40psi, I've done a quick search and can't seem to find the answer to my next couple of questions.

I am in no real hurry to drink it but should I leave it @ ~40psi for 48 hours? Assuming this is correct when I go down to pouring pressure from memory 5 - 8 psi was on the money what pressure did it go back to once completed the nights drinking?

Thanks

Cheers
Darren


----------



## joecast (29/3/08)

if you're in no hurry, probably best to set it at serving pressure and leave it about a week. 
if you set it at 40, you would be tasting it every day or every other day and getting under/over carbed beer then resetting your regulator to compensate. if you dont have a tested method of force carbonating quickly, it can be a frustrating excercise to get right.


----------



## Uncle Fester (29/3/08)

8 psi should be enough to keep the beer carbed reasonably. I keep mine at 10 for ale and 15 for wheat.

Works for me anyway.

Fester.


----------



## SJW (29/3/08)

I tend to go with 300kpa for 6 hours will get u close, if the beer is pre chilled.


----------



## BenH (29/3/08)

Use the "Ross method". Always works for me! :beer:


----------



## OzBeer_MD (30/3/08)

I chill for 2 days then carb at 30 to 35 psi for 24 hours.

MD


----------



## [email protected] (30/3/08)

Thanks guys, after finishing serving for the night what pressure should I turn it back to or can you simply leave it there at pouring pressure?


----------



## paul (30/3/08)

You shouldnt have to play with your reg at all. Set your reg to 13 or 14 psi and beer line length of 3 metres of 5mm line.

This way you pour and store at the same pressure.


----------



## Screwtop (30/3/08)

paul said:


> You shouldnt have to play with your reg at all. Set your reg to 13 or 14 psi and beer line length of 3 metres of 5mm line.
> 
> This way you pour and store at the same pressure.




If only it were that simple. Different for each system is my experience. Serving pressure depends on what type of tap is used, if you have a font/taps and a balanced system then it can be set and forget. If using something like picnic taps or pluto guns which require very low serving pressure it's a different matter. Then it's best to use a serving pressure suitable to the tap and return to carbing pressure after serving to maintain carbonation, not that carbonation drops off all that much if left at serving pressure, but it will over time. If you do use a tap that requires low serving pressure leave the reg set at your desired carbing pressure and prior to serving turn off the gas and purge gas via the vent in one of your kegs until the pressure drops on the guage to the pressure you want to serve at, if pressure drops too low after pouring a number of beers just turn the gas on for a second and repeat the process. When finished serving just turn the gas back on and the kegs will remain at the set carbing pressure. 

Hope this helps, it's what I do. There will be 3,000 odd other suggested methods to choose from.

Screwy


----------



## paul (30/3/08)

To alter you pour speed you alter the line length not the gas pressure. Gas pressure recommended by breweries is 12-14psi to maintain the carbonation.

Ive got 5 taps that all work this way as does my pluto gun.

By running lower gas pressure you affect the head.

have a read of the micromatic website. Its full of good information.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (30/3/08)

Screwtop said:


> Then it's best to use a serving pressure suitable to the tap and return to carbing pressure after serving to maintain carbonation, not that carbonation drops off all that much if left at serving pressure, but it will over time. ............ When finished serving just turn the gas back on and the kegs will remain at the set carbing pressure.
> 
> Screwy



Man! If I were to do this I'd get an incredibly overcarbed beer. Once Ive carbed it to my liking, I dont want the beer absorbing any more Co2. Ive had the opposite experience to you screwy, kegs sitting in the fridge, even with pouring pressure on them become over-carbonated over time, so lateley I have been turning off the Co2 bottle, Seems to be working great for me.

MD

EDIT: Spel-ying


----------



## BenH (30/3/08)

Save yourself the hassle... read up on balancing your system. 

If you're going to the expense of getting a keg system, do yourself a favour - learn about it and buy enough beer line so you can serve at your equilibrium pressure.


----------



## joecast (31/3/08)

Doc_D said:


> Ive had the opposite experience to you screwy, kegs sitting in the fridge, even with pouring pressure on them become over-carbonated over time, so lateley I have been turning off the Co2 bottle, Seems to be working great for me.



im guessing something else is going on there. either your pressure guage isnt reading correctly, or your regulator is letting some gas sneak through, or both. or maybe your pouring pressure is too high. once the beer reaches equilibrium, it wont absorb any more co2 unless something else changes.
but of course, if shutting the gas off works for you (which is what i do sometimes just as insurance if there is a leak somewhere) then there's no real need to change. cheers.
joe


----------



## OzBeer_MD (1/4/08)

joecast said:


> im guessing something else is going on there. either your pressure guage isnt reading correctly, or your regulator is letting some gas sneak through, or both. or maybe your pouring pressure is too high. once the beer reaches equilibrium, it wont absorb any more co2 unless something else changes.
> but of course, if shutting the gas off works for you (which is what i do sometimes just as insurance if there is a leak somewhere) then there's no real need to change. cheers.
> joe



As I think I said earlier, Normally I apply Co2 to a chilled keg at about 35 - 40 psi for 24 hours. 

I Have 2 taps, one with about two metres of john guest style line on it and the other with three metres. The reg is set at 10psi for pouring these days, and my last brew I just left on the gas at pouring pressure (10psi) to carb over about a week. I just dont understand why someone would turn the pressure UP when thay had finished pouring. Or am I missing something?

MD


----------



## joecast (1/4/08)

Doc_D said:


> I just dont understand why someone would turn the pressure UP when thay had finished pouring. Or am I missing something?
> 
> MD



they may just have a setup that works better with a low serving pressure, however may be pouring a beer that needs higher carbonation levels. reducing the pressure while pouring would let them get a beer that doesnt possibly foam up, then turn up the regulator to keep the beer at the correct carbonation when done serving for the night. thats one possibility i suppose.
joe


----------



## SJW (1/4/08)

> Use the "Ross method". Always works for me!


This.........Method is fine and works every time if u do it right but the problem I have with it is my back does not like lifint 25kg's of keg and beer up over a chest freezer and collar and for 2 kegs over the 2 front kegs and a drip tray. For me I crash chill then rack to the kegs (with gelatine for light beers) , purge then hit with 300kpa for 6 hours.


----------



## paul (1/4/08)

If you were to do what Joecast just said you will pour more foam because youve got a beer thats got high carbonation and your trying to pour at low pressure. 

When you lower the pressure to pour the co2 comes out of the beer giving foam. Surely its easier to use the right beer line and length than to screw with the reg all the time?


----------



## Screwtop (1/4/08)

Sorry, but it seems some have missed the point I was making, it's from experience, god knows I've read it all and this is what I have to do with my system.


Screwtop said:


> Different for each system is my experience.
> Serving pressure depends on what type of tap is used, if you have a font/taps and a balanced system then it can be set and forget.



I use simple picnic taps on about a metre of hose on each keg. The reg is set at my carbing pressure, prior to serving I turn off the gas and purge pressure via the vent on one of the kegs until the pressure drops on the guage to the pressure I need to serve at, this is very low using picnic taps and one metre of hose. If the pressure drops too much after pouring a number of beers I give a little squirt of gas and continue pouring. When finished serving I turn the gas back on to maintain carbing pressure. 

Like I said - Hope this helps, it's what I do.


Screwy


----------



## OzBeer_MD (2/4/08)

paul said:


> Surely its easier to use the right beer line and length than to screw with the reg all the time?



Sounds compelling to me.



Screwtop said:


> I use simple picnic taps on about a metre of hose on each keg.



I think Screwtop is a few metres of line and some mounted taps from 'balanced' 

MD


----------



## SJW (2/4/08)

> QUOTE (Screwtop)
> I use simple picnic taps on about a metre of hose on each keg.
> 
> 
> I think Screwtop is a few metres of line and some mounted taps from 'balanced'



Dont bite Screwy.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (2/4/08)

SJW said:


> Dont bite Screwy.




Yeah good point, sorry Screwy, Should read "I think Screwtop's *system* is a few metres of line and some mounted taps from 'balanced'"

No offence intended.

MD


----------

